
Watch Out for This iPhone-Crashing Text Message - cpach
http://time.com/4637574/iphone-crash-text-2017/
======
cpach
According to The Guardian's article[1], the best way to shield oneself from
this bug is to upgrade to iOS 10.2.

[1] [https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jan/18/prank-
cra...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jan/18/prank-crashes-
iphones-with-boobytrapped-rainbow-emoji-messages)

